# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Frag da Semana 34 *** Leilão ***

## Rui Manuel Gaspar

_Frag da Semana 34 *** Leilão ***

_*Foto do Frag
*


*Foto da colónia*







_Nome: Sarcophyton

_*Cor:* Castanho, Beije

*Dieta:* Secreções produzidas pelas zooxanthaellae; predacção 

*Agressividade:* (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) - 1

*Dificuldade:* (1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) - 2

*Iluminação :* (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) - 3

*Corrente:* (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) - 2 / 3




*********************************************

Este leilão termina no dia 26 de Agosto de 2007 (*Domingo*) pelas 23:59H

As licitações terão de ser sempre arredondadas a (um euro)

Caso se observe alguma licitação nos últimos segundos, serão dados mais 5 minutos sucessivos a cada licitação do leilão.

Independentemente do prazo para o levantamento por parte do vencedor, o frag deve ser pago de imediato por transferência bancária para a nossa conta (NIB: 000702920002620000178 ) do Banco Espirito Santo

Caso a transferência não seja efectuada no prazo máximo de 5 dias úteis o frag será atribuído ao 2º membro com licitação imediatamente inferior.

Base inicial - 1 Euro

----------------------------------------------------------

Recordamos que a receita obtida pelo *Leilão Frag da Semana* se destina a angariação de fundos para o nosso fórum.

* O *Frag da Semana 34* é oferecido pelo nosso companheiro *João M Monteiro*.

----------


## Filipe Silva

boas, como é o começo vai a 4  


 :SbSalut:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

5 euros

----------


## Rui Martins

7 euros

----------


## Vasco Santos

8   :SbOk:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

10

----------


## João M Monteiro

Esclareço apenas que o "frag" e a "colónia" são o mesmo:  conjunto de 3 sarcos maiores e 2 pequenos (esses, sim, uns mini-frags)
Na primeira fotografia ainda estavam enquadrados no layout; na segunda, já destacados e prontos para sair
O leilão é do conjunto

----------


## Vasco Santos

11  :yb668:

----------


## Jose Neves

> 11


12

----------


## Vasco Santos

13  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Talvez esta fotografia ajude a dar uma noção mais real do tamanho da "colónia".



Notem que a Euphyllia que está ao lado tem, salvo erro, 26 cabeças e o Sarco grande que está atrás tem +/- 40 cms de diâmetro

----------


## Jose Neves

> Talvez esta fotografia ajude a dar uma noção mais real do tamanho da "colónia".
> 
> 
> 
> Notem que a Euphyllia que está ao lado tem, salvo erro, 26 cabeças e o Sarco grande que está atrás tem +/- 40 cms de diâmetro


20 euritos

----------


## Rui Martins

25

----------


## João M Monteiro

Mais duas fotografias, tiradas ontem e com a colónia mais adaptada à sua nova colocação no aquário (até que a vão buscar...), para aguçar o apetite

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas 27

----------


## Pedro Vicente

30 Aerios :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

*Faltam 34 minutos para acabar o leilão ...*

----------


## Neuza Torres

Boas noites a todos. 
31 Euros :Whistle:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Faltam *5 minutos* para encerrar este leilão

----------


## Pedro Vicente

35 :SbOk:

----------


## Vasco Santos

36

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

*O leilão será prolongado por mais 5 minutos acabando às 00:05h*

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

*Leilão encerrado*

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Atribuído ao membro Vasco Santos por 36. 

Parabéns e Obrigado em nome do Reeffórum

----------


## Vasco Santos

Obrigado eu.  :SbOk:  

Vou o mais rapido possivel proceder á transferência e para alem disso vou dá-lo á minha linda namorada Neuza Torres.  :SbBaiserProfilDroit:

----------


## Neuza Torres

Obrigada namorado. :SbSourire:  
Além de vir aqui agradecer ao meu namorado pela oferta, venho tambem informar que á a minha nova aquisição para o meu aquário de 250 litros que está a ser montado. 
Vai ficar lá lindooooooooo  :Vitoria:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Parabéns Neuza (e Vasco).

"Cheirou-me" que não iam perder o lelilão quando ontem vi a Neuza  a "namorar" os sarcos..

Quando quiserem ir lá a casa buscar, é só combinar.

----------


## nadabrovitchka...

> Parabéns Neuza (e Vasco).
> 
> "Cheirou-me" que não iam perder o lelilão quando ontem vi a Neuza  a "namorar" os sarcos..
> 
> Quando quiserem ir lá a casa buscar, é só combinar.


Ainda posso leiloar?

Dou 40 e ficam em casa!

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Ainda posso leiloar?
> 
> Dou 40 e ficam em casa!


isto cheira-me a tanga...  :yb665:    já agora parabéns pelo teu espectacular 1º comentário  :yb624:   e por seres o mais recente membro deste forum...

----------


## nadabrovitchka...

Não era tanga não senhor

Nem era suposto ser um comentário espectacular...

Eu gosto deles...o "dono" é ke diz que já não há espaço para mais ou a alternativa seria cortar o "monstro" do Sarco que também lá existe!

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Não era tanga não senhor
> 
> Nem era suposto ser um comentário espectacular...
> 
> Eu gosto deles...o "dono" é ke diz que já não há espaço para mais ou a alternativa seria cortar o "monstro" do Sarco que também lá existe!



ok entao nesse caso  :yb665:   o leilão terminou e já tem um vencedor que pelos vistos tb ficou mto contente por o ter ganho. podes sempre estar alerta e tentar vencer o proximo ou ate contactar o membro que o tinha posto a leilao a ver se ele te vende um frag   :SbOk5:  

outra coisa  :Coradoeolhos:   aqui são mto exigentes com os nomes e assim caso não seja o teu nome proprio e para que não sejas um(a) fora de lei  :yb624:   actualiza isso...

se é então esquece  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João M Monteiro

MP enviada a  "nadabrovitchka..." para regularização de registo

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá

Já foi feita a transferência, em nome de Neuza Torres.  :SbOk:  

Juca se poderes confirmar??

----------

